# Looking for a BIOS modder



## wcryan (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone here good at bios modding?  Not looking for free services.  Need my sapphire rx 470 4gb Samsung memory modded.  I don’t have the original and was hoping to get the modded one re modded.  The one I am currently using makes
The gpu’s hang a lot and crash


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Aug 24, 2019)

install the correct original bios, problem solved


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Lets start off with a screenshot of GPU-Z and a picture of the White SKU sticker from the back of the card, sometimes it is on the side of the heatsink closest to pci slot.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Aug 24, 2019)

You likely have a "mining" bios installed


----------



## wcryan (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah I would revert right back to original, but it has been misplaced.  : (


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2019)

wcryan said:


> Yeah I would revert right back to original, but it has been misplaced.  : (



I will get on it

That is for sure a Mining card.

Let me see if we can do an experiment to get a higher clock rate on that card

Here is why, a single dvi-d port constitutes that along with low clock speed www.newegg.com/amp/sapphire-radeon-rx-470-11256-31-21g/p/N82E16814202292



			Amazon.com
		


@MrPotatoHead @infrared @Final_Fighter  might be able to take your existing bios and compare memory timings from your bios and these below.

I wouldn't flash any bios below due to fact rx470s do not have a bios switch on them and most average joes do not have a spi flasher.

Here is 1 bios, 1236/1750, it is verified, has Samsung ram and Subsystem ID 353E matches









						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Here is one but with a ram Overclock to 2000









						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Heres one that is for both a RX 570 and 470









						Sapphire RX 570 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




These say Mining but might be ok as they are same sub system ID 353E and are Samsung Ram, 1236/1750.









						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Sapphire RX 470 VBIOS
					

4 GB GDDR5, 1236 MHz GPU, 1750 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




@wcryan I want you to open gpu-z again and attempt to upload your gpu bios to the VGA database. In GPU-Z click the arrow next to the UEFI check box, attempt to upload it to the tpu vga bios collection, it should notify you the bios is already in the database and provide a link to the bios file, copy that link and post it here please.


----------



## wcryan (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for these.  I will upload my current BIOS that is on those cards


----------

